

The Danger of Cosmic Genius - tptacek
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2010/12/the-danger-of-cosmic-genius/8306/

======
smrtNgtsThngsDn
If he's so wrong and 'dumb' why not commit the article to just refuting him as
opposed to analyzing why he's so 'dumb'.

~~~
billswift
Even for a journalist, Brower is incredibly ignorant. I read his book, _The
Starship and the Canoe_ back when it came out, when I was in my 20s - I
learned absolutely nothing about Freeman Dyson's work that I didn't already
know from other casual reading. Though it did have some interesting, if really
shallow, information on George Dyson's treehouse and canoes.

If you want to learn what Freeman Dyson thinks, I suggest reading what he has
written. Among other things, he is a better writer than Brower, too.

<http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/dysonf07/dysonf07_index.html>

